# New baby



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Sunday I was in a woods hunting about a half mile from the road. I set my bow on the ground beside my climbing stand. I was looking up to chose a tree to put my stand and when I looked down and saw a deer walking towards me. I crouched down and crawled over to my bow and drew back. The deer kept getting coser and I was at full drawn. I then realized it was a small button buck. I eased off my draw and waited to see how close the deer was going to get to me. The deer walked right up to me and licked my face. It then started to nuzzle me. It looked like it had been through heck. It had stickers stuck in its hair. He looked hungry and I remembered that I had candy bars in my fanny pack. I opened up a Snickers bar and the buck ate the whole thing. I then opened a Pay Day bar and he ate that also. I was out of candy brs and trying to decide what to do. Then I remembered that I had apples in my truck. So I left my bow and stand there and started walking to the truck and the buck followed me. He followed me the whole way to my truck I gave him an apple and he ate some of it. He was letting me pet him and pull the briars from around his eye. I decided that i ws going to bring him back to our cabin. I treid to pick him up but he would start kicking. I then decided to go to camp and get the other guys and let them see this. As I was driving down the road he started chasing me, almost like a dog would chase a car. I stopped and opened the door. He started getting in the truck then decided not to. I then drove back to camp and when i got back he was gone. All the other guys named him Snickers.
Sorry the pictures are so grainy but took them with a phone.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Amazing!! That has got to be the craziest thign I have evr heard!!! I would have never belived it without the pics. Wha tare you gonna do in thre or four years when the buttons aren't so small.

Maybe I can buy snickers by the case and use them as my bait pile


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Gonna be hard to let that next arrow fly!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Marinated snickers buck? I sure hope the little guy makes it through hunting season okay.


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

that is quite possibly the craziest thing i have ever seen or heard... thats definitely a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol wow!!! I'd be looking for him


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! this is not a "suburbs" deer either? I agree with skunk, it wont be easy to shoot your buddies. That will pass real quick when a 140 10 pt comes by! that a great pic with you and the deer.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

His mama was probably someones opening day doe, or roadkill. He should be fine. I cant believe he tried to get into your truck. Thats cool to see though!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...that is a cool story.
I have a group of five does and fawns that I feed daily in the backyard.
I can get within about 5 feet of them every night,but not near as close as you!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

awesome story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya if I were you I would put corn out or something and see if you can get him to come back to you. Thats crazy and kinda sad.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow that is a neat story. How cool would it be to have a buck that hangs around your cabin like a dog. We had a racoon that hung out at our families cabin and would eat out of our hands. but a deer would so much cooler.


----------



## CanalRunner (Jan 23, 2006)

wow thats pretty cool..

but i must admit at first i didnt scroll all the way down to see the pictures, just so i was able to read the text and thought this was gonna be a big long drawn out joke. waited for the punch line but there wasnt one! lol


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I thought the same thing runner! That deer may have been fed or raised by someone. i have herd of does getting hit by a car and they saved the fawn, when it was about a year they sent it off to the wild, came back to graze in there yard, Now you should tell that little guy to bring his big buddies next time


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great story and a once in a lifetime experience...thanks for sharing!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That's a cool azz experience, however(wet blankie time) without a fear of humans, I doubt he'll see January.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree, come gun season I believe he'll be taken. I know I should have spray painted him orange or placed a orange vest on him.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Blows the whole scent control thing doesn't it? My uncle had a young deer they raised after it was injured. It hung around for years.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Great story. Man its a hard one to belive. Would have made some good jerky. lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

wow, amazing


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

That is Great! Kinda reminded me of this http://www.snotr.com/video/2772 A great video of deer eating breakfast.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i remember a few years back my buddy told me about a deer around his house that u could pet and would hang out with him as he sat in the ground blind.. so of course i didnt beleive him, well one day i go over his house and here comes this doe with a pink thing around its neck right up to my truck as im all camo'd out and starts rubbing on me like a cat. it was hard to go hunt that day but i had a great cover scent on me. found out later that year she was hit by his house..


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow that is something else. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Train him to hang around the tree your set up in - would be an awesome 'live' decoy!!!! HAHA!

That's a great story! It's funny you were at full draw and he came up and licked your face........haha.


----------

